# Okay boys, pick your truck!



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I currently have an older Tundra. I'm in the market for a new truck and for some crazy reason I value your input. 

Here are some particulars to consider- I'll be buying a 2014, this will be my BOV but also my daily driver, I don't tow very often, 60% city driving 40% mountain/desert driving.

Here are my choices: 

1. Toyota Tundra (I like that you can pretty much beat the hell out of them and they keep going)

2. Chevy 1500 (I've always been a Chevy guy but they seem to start falling apart before their time)

3. Dodge Ram (Never owned a Dodge but I had one as a loaner truck. I liked the ride and plenty of room inside...I'm 6'4" and 215lbs, I need the room)

So the question is, which one would you buy and why?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I would pick #4. The F-150.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Of your choices the tundra. We've caught up quite a bit to the foreign car market but they do do it well. I bought North American last time and went with the f-150 xtr. Love it.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

One of the three I wouldn't have if given to me just for the fact they don't support recalls unless forced by the government.

Had a Toyota HiLux 4X4 & at 367,000 ended up with a cylinder with no compression. Dropped a used engine in it & sold it. Then I had a F150 4X4 & gas mileage totally sucked. It developed some gremlins in it. And at 177,000 condenser for the AC went out. Traded it in two years ago for a 2007 Toyota RAV4 (minie suv). I will stick with a Toyota.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

BTW, the Toyota Tundra is made in Texas.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have a 02 tacoma. It's been fairly reliable up to about 225k miles. I'm gonna replace it with something. Not sure what yet but it ain't gonna be a chevy. 

BTW my yota was built in Ohio. From Japan mfg parts shipped in...


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Toyota,but the Nissan Titan is very reliable as well.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Chevy, would not have it any other way.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ram Longhorn. I have a 2010. Gas mileage sucks but great in the snow and mud. Lots of room for 4 guys your size.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

This is the only model of chevy I would consider. The "heavy chevy"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been a truck owner for over 40 years. All but one were used. Some very used.
So, in 2008 my wife convinced me to buy a brand new truck, on the understanding that it would have to last until I quit driving.
I bought an '07 GMC Sierra 1500 even though the '08s were already out - because of the year end deal, plus starting in '08 most (if not all) GMC and Chevy pickups are built in Mexico.
I got a fully loaded Crew Cab, V-8 (of course), 4X4. Off road kit, heavy duty towing package, every possible option except for sun roof.
I put on a GM Performance Parts cold air/high flow intake, and a GM high flow exhaust. 6080 pounds curb weight and it still does 0-60 in 7 seconds.
I love it, she's got almost 130,000 miles and runs beautifully.

Like it so much we bought the wife a Chevy Silverado 2500 Heavy Duty diesel Crew Cab, and all the extras that mine has - 4X4, Off Road, towing package, the works.

And I have been a Ford man all my life - until I bought the GMC.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have been a truck owner for over 40 years. All but one were used. Some very used.
> So, in 2008 my wife convinced me to buy a brand new truck, on the understanding that it would have to last until I quit driving.
> I bought an '07 GMC Sierra 1500 even though the '08s were already out - because of the year end deal, plus starting in '08 most (if not all) GMC and Chevy pickups are built in Mexico.
> I got a fully loaded Crew Cab, V-8 (of course), 4X4. Off road kit, heavy duty towing package, every possible option except for sun roof.
> ...


My story is exactly the opposite. I was raised a chevy man. I am now a Ford man... no government motors for me. Only chevy in my clan is my wife's Malibu. It's a pos and it's part of the ignition recall. She will be driving a not chevy soon.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

hmmm boys only? Still going to give my opinion 

I own a Dodge Ram 1500. I love it!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm gonna weigh in, Squatch.
Gas Mileage and dependability...Toyota.
Dodge? Only if a manual transmission, gas mileage still not great.
Chevy? Everything breaks. Gas mileage sucks.

We can't beat our F-250 Diesel, 5spd. It's a '96, and gets 27mpg open hwy. Whatever you pull behind it, you don't know it's there.
We've had a lot of trucks, except Toyota. But, we have lots of friends who own 4x4 Toys. They really take the abuse and keep on going.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I currently have an older Tundra. I'm in the market for a new truck and for some crazy reason I value your input.
> 
> Here are some particulars to consider- I'll be buying a 2014, this will be my BOV but also my daily driver, I don't tow very often, 60% city driving 40% mountain/desert driving.
> 
> ...


I vote for another Tundra. We have a 2011 and it seems to be the best built vehicle I have ever owned. Everything works each time..when and how when its supposed to. They are non unionized made in the US and do not take any tax dollars from Obummer. They are comfortable..fast..least the 5.7 liter is..and hold their value amazingly well. I would not take any crappy old Chevy if somebody gave me a free one.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I currently have an older Tundra. I'm in the market for a new truck and for some crazy reason I value your input.
> 
> Here are some particulars to consider- I'll be buying a 2014, this will be my BOV but also my daily driver, I don't tow very often, 60% city driving 40% mountain/desert driving.
> 
> ...


You say you don't "tow very much".

How much is not very much? When you tow, what do you tow?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Auntie said:


> hmmm boys only? Still going to give my opinion
> 
> I own a Dodge Ram 1500. I love it!


Pre 1500 days.

I vote Dodge! It's all I drive. I do own a Lincoln, but I always drive the dodge.

My dodge is a hair older than what the OP is looking at though


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> You say you don't "tow very much".
> 
> How much is not very much? When you tow, what do you tow?


Should've said I don't tow "often". Small trailer or jet skis. Don't have an RV.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

My next vehicle will have a 460 Ford engine in it. 30-34ft class A motorhome.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> My next vehicle will have a 460 Ford engine in it. 30-34ft class A motorhome.


I'm thinking that's the engine I need to drop in my hot rod project truck - a 1988 F-150. Right now it's got a 302 that needs a rebuild, and even if I drop $10,000 into that motor: high flow heads, stroker kit, etc it will never even approach the HP available from a very mild 460.

And as far as Dodges. Over the years I have owned and worked on some MOPAR vehicles. You can work on them, but you can never fix them.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Out of your choices, you should go with the Toyota. If it were me it would be a Ford, but im a ford guy so....
Oh, and you can never go wrong with a Bronco... :grin: (Dam why do I have to keep tellin yall this lol.)


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I currently have an older Tundra. I'm in the market for a new truck and for some crazy reason I value your input.
> 
> Here are some particulars to consider- I'll be buying a 2014, this will be my BOV but also my daily driver, I don't tow very often, 60% city driving 40% mountain/desert driving.
> 
> ...


3. Diesel, 4x4, 4 door cab. Arguably the best Diesel engine available in full size trucks.. buuuuuttttt Dodge did take all those bailouts and i'm not sure if all has been paid back? I'm more a Ford man myself, I own a F-150, but the Ford Diesels are junk...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

American Expedition Vehicle Brute Force Pickup based on the Wrangler JK Rubicon;


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Big Country1 said:


> Out of your choices, you should go with the Toyota. If it were me it would be a Ford, but im a ford guy so....
> Oh, and you can never go wrong with a Bronco... :grin: (Dam why do I have to keep tellin yall this lol.)


My wife had an 85 full size Bronco. That thing was built like a tank. I wouldn't mind having another.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Pick a Ram,2500 or 3500 diesel 4x4,of course.if I had the dinero,I would buy one.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Too bad Kenworth doesn't make pickups anymore.
That would be one stout vehicle.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have been a professional mechanic for 25 years now, I will never own anything but a Ford. Dodge is a decent truck but Ford is where it is at. I currently own 4 of them, a 1978 F150, 1988 F250, 1990 Bronco, and a 06 Taurus. 

If you are even thinking of a diesel drop the 2014 idea and get an older one without the DEF system.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

jeff70 said:


> Ford is where it is at. I currently own 4 of them, a 1978 F150, 1988 F250, 1990 Bronco, and a 06 Taurus.


Finally! Someone with some sense. :grin:


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Tundra.
I was a GM guy until last year, bought a 14 Tundra.
Love it, best ride of any truck I ever owned.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm thinking that's the engine I need to drop in my hot rod project truck - a 1988 F-150. Right now it's got a 302 that needs a rebuild, and even if I drop $10,000 into that motor: high flow heads, stroker kit, etc it will never even approach the HP available from a very mild 460.
> 
> And as far as Dodges. Over the years I have owned and worked on some MOPAR vehicles. You can work on them, but you can never fix them.


I'd go 429. I have a 73 Lincoln that originally had a 460. When that blew, all we could find was a 429.

Sounds smaller, but this 429 WALKS away from that 460. It's a 71 ram air motor out of a mercury marauder. It's a D0VE motor. 11.5:1 compression, special intake, special heads (closed port) etc. When we got it, it had high mileage and 2 cracked pistons. Replaced those pistons, and she's still going. She needs a rebuild, and only has 2lbs hot oil pressure. But it'll walk away from a gt mustang no problem


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I will not buy GM or Mopar vehicles, they got enough of the peoples money from the bailouts, they don't deserve any more American money, period.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Im a Ford guy but out of those you listed I would get the Tundra... Wish I had the money to get one myself


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have a 2014 Chevy Silverado. It is my daily driver/bug out vehicle. It gets great gas mileage and with the crew cab really suits my needs. It also is Flex Fuel which along with my still could prove useful if needed. No problems with it thus far (knock on wood). Go with the full size bed too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy put her foot down and will not under any circumstances let me rob a bank to buy the AEV Brute Force Pickup. Once the rain stops, I'll wash my 2010 Ford F150 it should last me many a year....(But man I'd love to have that AEV)

View attachment 10273




Slippy said:


> American Expedition Vehicle Brute Force Pickup based on the Wrangler JK Rubicon;


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

President Franklin D. Roosevelt: Yesterday, December 7, 1941—a date which will live in infamy—the United States of America was suddenly and deliberately attacked by naval and air forces of the Empire of Japan.

The United States was at peace with that nation, and, at the solicitation of Japan, was still in conversation with its government and its emperor looking toward the maintenance of peace in the Pacific. Indeed, one hour after Japanese air squadrons had commenced bombing in the American island of Oahu, the Japanese ambassador to the United States and his colleague delivered to our secretary of state a formal reply to a recent American message. While this reply stated that it seemed useless to continue the existing diplomatic negotiations, it contained no threat or hint of war or armed attack.

It will be recorded that the distance of Hawaii from Japan makes it obvious that the attack was deliberately planned many days or even weeks ago. During the intervening time the Japanese government has deliberately sought to deceive the United States by false statements and expressions of hope for continued peace.

The attack yesterday on the Hawaiian Islands has caused severe damage to American naval and military forces. I regret to tell you that very many American lives have been lost. In addition, American ships have been reported torpedoed on the high seas between San Francisco and Honolulu.

Yesterday the Japanese government also launched as attack against Malaya.

Last night Japanese forces attacked Hong Kong.

Last night Japanese forces attacked Guam.

Last night Japanese forces attacked the Philippine Islands.

Last night Japanese forces attacked Wake Island.

And this morning the Japanese attacked Midway Island.

Japan has, therefore, undertaken a surprise offensive extending throughout the Pacific area. The facts of yesterday and today speak for themselves. The people of the United States have already formed their opinions and well understand the implications to the very life and safety of our nation.

As commander in chief of the Army and Navy I have directed that all measures be taken for our defense. But always will our whole nation remember the character of the onslaught against us. . .
Buy American.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

alterego said:


> President Franklin D. Roosevelt: Yesterday, December 7, 1941-a date which will live in infamy-the United States of America was suddenly and deliberately attacked by naval and air forces of the Empire of Japan.
> 
> The United States was at peace with that nation, and, at the solicitation of Japan, was still in conversation with its government and its emperor looking toward the maintenance of peace in the Pacific. Indeed, one hour after Japanese air squadrons had commenced bombing in the American island of Oahu, the Japanese ambassador to the United States and his colleague delivered to our secretary of state a formal reply to a recent American message. While this reply stated that it seemed useless to continue the existing diplomatic negotiations, it contained no threat or hint of war or armed attack.
> 
> ...


Well that's where it gets tricky as many American cars are assembled in Mexico (sometimes Canada).


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't like import trucks. There are several features and options that they don't come with...

...schools, jobs, bridges, highways.......


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

1958 Apache 4X4.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Dodge and Jeep vehicles have terrible electrical systems but awesome Dana axles and Cummins diesel engines. Chevys have nothing going for them. The Allsion Trans is junk and the "Duramax" diesels are short lived and temperamental. Fords are just OK with the Powerstrokes. Toyota? They were in the mix right? I have a 2004 4Runner with the 2ZUFE IForce V-8. Utterly, absolutely and definitely BULLETPROOF. Toyota, accept no substitutes.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ford I know not on the list but it would have to be a ford.


----------

